# Ale and Larger Yeast



## masta (Jun 3, 2005)

All beer requires yeast to produce alcohol. There are two basic categories of yeast, Larger and Ale.


There are two main differences: Larger yeast is bottom fermenting and Ale yeast is top-fermenting. 


Here is a basic definition of each: 
Lager: A classification of beer styles made with a bottom fermenting yeast, lagers generally are smooth, elegant, crisp, and clean. 
Lager Yeast also known as bottom-fermenting yeast, this yeastdoes best at temperatures between 33-50 degrees F. Has a tendency not to flocculate or form a head of yeast on the surface of the brew. 


Ale: A style made with a top-fermenting yeast. They are generally hearty, robust, and fruity. Ale Yeast performs well at temperatures between 55-70 degrees F. Top-fermenting yeast is anaerobic and always forms a sediment on the bottom.


----------

